# Z31 300ZX Engine with White Smoke



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

Recently my Z31 started smoking white really bad. I predicted that it was a head gasket. It ran hot and had a loss of antifreeze. I performed a compression check and found that 5 of the cylinders is running between 170 and 180psi. One cylinder only registered 100psi.

Today I started breaking down the engine to replace the head gaskets and found that oil is getting into the intake. From the compression check it seems that there may be worn rings or even cracked rings. I still have not pulled the heads. When I removed the valve covers burnt oil was caked thick on the valves and springs on both sides barely to be recognized and you could not see the head bolts. This made me think I may have another problem. Since I only purchased this car about a year ago I do not know the former issues.

My question is: Since the smoking issue occurred quickly and the engine ran hot, could it still be a head gasket and could the oil galley holes be clogged not returning the oil to the fast enough to the drain pan resulting in the oil being pushed through the intake making the car to smoke?


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well sounds like to me that antifreeze is defiantly mixing with the oil. That usually were you get the white smoke. IF you have really low compression on that one cylinder i would probly just pull the whole motor why your at it and re-ring pistions and get new barings. And if your worried about the oil galleys getting cloged up. the machine shop can make those bigger for pretty cheap. But for sure you are getting oil mixed with your anti freeze. Hope this helps a lil


----------



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rebuilt 300zx will not start*

I just rebuilt my 1984 300ZX engine. I started and it ran great for about 50 miles. I drove it to work one day and after about 10 minutes I went to restart it and I heard a sewing machine sound during the starting cycle. There is a noise coming from the front of the motor. Could I have jumped timing? This is the only thing I can think of!


----------

